
Canadian Software Company OpenText Acquires Carbonite in $1.42B Deal - ilamont
https://www.americaninno.com/boston/bostinno-bytes/canadian-software-company-opentext-acquires-carbonite-in-1-42b-deal/
======
ivankolev
Kudos to them, it's usually Canadian companies being bought.

